# WHY ARE NONE OF THE PICTURES LOADING ON THIS FORUM?



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

There has been a major forum update and some features aren't working as they should. See in the site news and announcements section.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Try this ...








(looks green in my IE8)



NaughTTy said:


> Hit the compatability button at the top - on the right of the address bar, looks like a ripped piece of paper [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


People who have had problems have tried this and found it fixes the issue.

To explain in more detail...



NaughTTy said:


> Ok - then try this :
> 
> *Click on Tools at the top
> Select "Compatibility View Settings" (displayed below)
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Try this ...


Doesn't appear in my Chrome tool bar :?


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

The forum administrator needs to update a file on the mod that is used to resize the images. The file is reimg.js and an updated version can be obtained here: http://www.phpbb.com/customise/db/mod/r ... e9-t_96588


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

SmOkiNjOe said:


> The forum administrator needs to update a file on the mod that is used to resize the images. The file is reimg.js and an updated version can be obtained here: http://www.phpbb.com/customise/db/mod/r ... e9-t_96588


Thanks I'll pass this on


----------



## SilverFoxTT (Nov 11, 2011)

John-H said:


> Try this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NaughTTy said:


> Hit the compatability button at the top - on the right of the address bar, looks like a ripped piece of paper [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Well I'll be damned! it works a treat. Glad you added the explanation from NaughTTy, because the image showing what to click on doesn't work without having first clicked on it......'chicken and egg' springs to mind.


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks john going into tools worked lovely many thanks

rob


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

SmOkiNjOe said:


> The forum administrator needs to update a file on the mod that is used to resize the images. The file is reimg.js and an updated version can be obtained here: http://www.phpbb.com/customise/db/mod/r ... e9-t_96588


Definitely looking to resolve this asap. John forwarded me this as well so I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the help and sorry for the inconvenience everyone


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

hey guys, would it be possible to get screenshots of the broken images? I've checked threads with attachments as well as off site hosted images and it seems to be working fine. Thanks guys

Post with attachment: viewtopic.php?p=2147551#p2147551

Post with offsite images (also using the auto image resizer) viewtopic.php?f=2&t=263290


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi TTFAdmin. Since the upgrade, when using Chrome which I prefer, Avators & some pics, display as below. They appear for a fraction of a second, but then appear as below. Right click avator/image & opening in a New Tab, they then display O.K. in the new tab..All displayed fine before Forum update.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I still have problem with email notification of new posts: non what so ever since the switch-over 

All I can do is go into "view your posts" but that becomes a bit tedious :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Your idea worked for me, thanks John.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

When reporting this could people specify what device they are viewing with and give as much information as possible. Everything works fine for me on a PC but one type of picture (Nem's Kingfisher avatar) - a PNG file - does not display on my Android phone. I think it appeared previously OK. Here's the link:

download/file.php?avatar=5859_1310509096.png

If it displays properly on your device you should see it below:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Avators & most pics, do not display in Chrome, they did before upgrade.
See my screenshots earlier in this thread,thats how they appear. Avators display for a fraction of a second & then disappear.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, The Sig pics appear O.K. as does you kingfisher, its the Avators that don't display in Chrome.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm using Chrome and everything has been fine all the way through. Same as on the iPhone too.

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nem, Your Kingfisher Avator is the only Avator that displays in this thread, on Chrome for me.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well that's just plain wierd - stop me if I'm being too technical


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Nem, Your Kingfisher Avator is the only Avator that displays in this thread, on Chrome for me.
> Hoggy.


Yet in IE Nem's is the only one that DOESN'T display for me!!! Works fine in FF though

SJ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi John, The Sig pics appear O.K. as does you kingfisher, its the Avators that don't display in Chrome.
> Hoggy.


I'm using Crome Hoggy and the Avatars are displaying fine.
About a week ago one of them wouldn't and I had to click "display avatar" on the actual avatar not displaying and all worked fine since then


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dani, The only Avator I can see in this thread is Nems Kingfisher. Right click other Avators & open in new tab & it displays, but otherwise displays for a fraction of a second & disappears. Would be nice to see Avators, but not that important.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just checked the difference between between Nems & the others & the only difference is Nems is .png & the others are .jpg. Perhaps that is a clue for TTF Admin.
I will change mine to a .png file.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have changed my Avator to a .png file & now it displays. Can others still see my Avator now.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can't see your avatar on my phone now Hoggy :?

It might just be that my phone's browser won't display png files but I thought it used to. It displays all the jpg images fine.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a big clue. It looks like my phone can display png files - just not when they are served directly from the forum's server. Try this as diagnostic test. Type in this URL into your browser:

http://freeproxyserver.net

Then type in the forum's URL http://www.ttforum.co.uk into the box and click go.

When I use this proxy server ALL pictures display correctly. I suspect everyone else's will too :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Hoggy I can't see your avatar now it's a png.

SJ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I have changed my Avator to a .png file & now it displays. Can others still see my Avator now.
> Hoggy.


I can see clearly now the rain is gone ,,,,, :wink:

Seriously, since I did this "display Avatars" thing I haven't had a problem with any of them. (I right clicked on the actual Avatar that didn't display and it gave the option as I mentioned above). Now as everyone who knows me will testify that I don't know computers at all, but this thing worked :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hoggy, have you tried the proxy server test?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hoggy, have you tried the proxy server test?


Hi John, Yes the Proxy server displays all the Avators. but web page is slow & TTF header pics etc not displaying.
Back to normal forum address & .jpg Avator. I'll try latest version of Chrome, see if that makes a difference.
Not that bothered about seeing Avators, as long as others can see mine.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was just a test to see what displays properly - not suggesting you view the site through the proxy server as a solution - it just gives a clue as to what's going on. So, you've confirmed that all the avatars display properly when running through a proxy. That's what I found too. :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Downloaded latest version of Chrome 17.0.963.56 & all .jpg Avators etc now displaying O.K... [smiley=dude.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh OK well that's good 

It still doesn't explain why since the server changed you had problems. Upgrading the browser seems to have cured it for you but I still don't know why you had the problem?

I'm wondering if this is somehow connected to an IP problem and something in your browsing security that prevents the download of images from what it thinks is an unsafe IP address. Upgrading the browser may have also updated these settings and that's why it now works. Just speculating as I'm not familiar with Chrome security.

Is anyone else still having problems and can they confirm if they can see the avatars and other pictures whilst using the proxy I posted a few posts back? It might be worth updating your browser but also any virus checker or safe surfing / web shields etc software you have operating.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

John, The compatibility view thing worked for me. I had problems viewing just pictures within posts - avatars and sig pics were fine - since updating to ie9. Just added ttforum to the "compatibility view" box and problem solved. This was the only site I had the problem with.

For anybody else who needs to do this:

While on this site, go to "Tools", hit "Compatibility View settings", hit "Add" to add ttforum.co.uk to the list leaving the top 2 option boxes beneath the list box ticked and hit "Close". Go to another page, where you had problems viewing pictures, and, hopefully, the picture will be visible.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ash yes, that's how to get it to remember


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just signed up for the vw audi forum and can see everything as i use to on here! dissapointing tbh how it has gone of late


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gaz, have you updated your browser? That might help


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

I can see all the avatars etc... but I am unable to see pics within threads???... any pointers please!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gaz, have you updated your browser? That might help


Dani, hmm update browser? i log into forum and nothing says to update browser hun.........infact that many folks are having probs that it cannot be my browser or any users browser if we look at it in all hoesty. forum should be user friendly to all. from windows 5 to 7 etc etc............do we not serve the public or is it the other way round as.......all of the flipping ads show np's....with pics and graphics. hmmm have to ask one self business or forum as in users or advbertisers are king? no users no advitisers........no advitisers ........still a forum


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz, have you updated your browser? That might help
> ...


Try the latest version of Google Chrome. It works fine 

If you're not keen on that, have you deleted ALL of your browsing history, not just the cache? I know it's a pain because you need to log onto any website you use again with your password, but that works too.
The other thing, it may be a security setting you've installed?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer, turn off your web surfing protection temporarily - things like Norton, AVG, Malware bytes especially and then see if the pictures appear. If so then this confirms it's those software packages that need updating with the latest definitions as they are incorrectly blocking IP addresses associated with those images. That would be nothing to do with the forum. The forum's IP address has changed but is close to some spam and warez sites and we know for sure that Malware bytes at last was blocking a range of addresses including this forum in error - they have probably corrected this now but you need to update your packages if this is the case. Just about everybody doesn't have a problem now so it must be something odd on your PC that's causing the issue I'm thinking.

I presume you have tried clicking the compatability button?

Also have you tried this: Type in this URL into your browser:

http://freeproxyserver.net

Then type in the forum's URL:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk

... into the box and click go.

This is a test to see if you can see the pictures - if so it confirms it's an IP problem.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

john i done none of what you suggested, however everything has come back working fine. all pics etc etc are now showing.......but why did it happen is the main concern i should think to the admin and owner team.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The forum software hasn't changed since your last post as far as I'm aware. Could one of your protection packages have automatically updated itself (they are usually set to do this) now and cleared the blocked IP? Oh well at least it's all working now


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think John hasn't checked the admin logs, as it shows that the new TTFAdmin has made changes to the forum's header template, usually where scripts get loaded including the stuff controlling the image resize and pop ups.

So it's quite possible it's been fixed, but I can see exactly what was changed.

Come on John, keep up :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh maybe there has been some changes then - TTAdmin made changes Tue Mar 20, 2012 4:21 pm. Gazzer was having problems Tue Mar 20, 2012 9:36 pm still, but then Jae made changes Wed Mar 21, 2012 4:23 pm and Gazzer said it was OK Sun Mar 25, 2012 4:22 pm.

Still don't see why the issue only remained with a handful of people though - there must be a difference with their computer for it only to affect them.

I still have an issue with your avatar png file picture Nick. Very odd - when I view the forum through a proxy I can see it but directly without going through a proxy I can't.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

John-H said:


> I still have an issue with your avatar png file picture Nick. Very odd - when I view the forum through a proxy I can see it but directly without going through a proxy I can't.


John

I'm still having the avatar png problem too. And can't update the browser version here at work or change any security setting due to group policy etc.

Still, not the end of the world

Josh


----------

